# Autoroute 2010



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

A review of Autoroute 2010 is now available here:-

www.laptopgpsworld.com/microsoft-streets-trips/2709-review-microsoft-autoroute.html

Available from 17th November?


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Good post Roger. Have read through the review and like the new feature of being able to deselect all but a group of pushpins. I am sure lots will find it useful to export route to a phone. Presently downloading trial version to see how the maps compare to MapPoint 2009 that I am presently using. Also like the disable media player feature as my laptop plays back through the radio I have not worked out how to get it to play music whilst we drive. I didn't find the speak street names feature in MapPoint helpful as it all seemed to get jumbled up when 'Old Fruit' as we call her gave the instructions. Old fruit by the way comes from that plumy american voice that used to keep repeating OFF ROUTE


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Roger. Anyone know the price? I can't see it replacing TTG for (my) en route travels but would be useful for planning prior to leaving home.

How long does trial download take? 8O


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Eventually got the download to work, I think maybe the site was taking a lot of hits. 
Try it during late evening if you have problems. 
The maps are a very slight improvement from MapPoint 2009 but not enough to tempt me to change. But if you are still on the older versions of Autoroute quite an improvement. I do not use any other GPS, so export to Mobile is not worth it to me. I do have export to Excel which has a much better range of options. I was hoping they would get rid of the routing option that always defaults to the quickest route every time you add a new place in your route. I want it to use the preferred options that I have set as it's default. It still retains the default to the quickest route. They have inserted arterial roads and deleted minor roads from the prefered option sliders which is a strange swap. I do like the control over the 'b' and 'c' class roads. Overall will not be taking the option to change.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Well its a couple of days past the release and microsoft have listed it Autoroute Interestingly they do not call it 2010. Following the inks to Amazon etc. still leads to the 2007 version.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Just checked with the Microsoft shop and they price it at £45 but for a penny and thats without the GPS sensor. Autoroute without GPS sensor. It is another £50 if you want the sensor. You can be obtain the GPS sensors form lots of internet sources but be careful, the first one I bought was one of the cheaper ones and it looses the signal all the time. I now have a TomTom sensor that my son used to use with his mobile phone and that works brilliantly.


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to love autoroute but a few years back switched to mappoint as I found the full postcode search plus the business user look just that bit better.

Mappoint 2010 just started floating about now  excellent bit of kit.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Just checked with the Microsoft shop and they price it at £45 but for a penny and thats without the GPS sensor. Autoroute without GPS sensor. It is another £50 if you want the sensor. You can be obtain the GPS sensors form lots of internet sources but be careful, the first one I bought was one of the cheaper ones and it looses the signal all the time. I now have a TomTom sensor that my son used to use with his mobile phone and that works brilliantly.


I've just bought Autoroute 2007 with the GPS sensor on Ebay for £21.00 the sensor works fine on the 2010 version.
Gary :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Anyone managed to get hold of this yet?

I pre-ordered from Amazon at the beginning of Dec. Delivery date 8th....then back to 14th.....now back to 7th Jan :roll:  

Been browsing on some on-line stores but can't find any in stock

So much for getting it so that Mum can wrap it up for me for Christmas


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the Us version which appears Ok it also does Europe and I am very pleased to see that even Greece is now getting all it's roads digitised for use on it.

It is the licensed version not the beta version.


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

I ordered it direct from the Microsoft Store on 22 November.

No sign of it yet. :roll: 

Kees


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just loaded AR 2010 on my laptop and it looks good but does anybody know if is possible to load French aires onto the maps in bulk ?


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

The files you need are on our website under resources and useful downloads so download these first. 
Open up Autoroute and use the Data drop down menu and the import data wizard. 
Be sure to alter the file type in the wizard to match the type of file you are importing as it will accept text files and CSV files and also excel and access data sheets. 
It will create a file that you can save and use again and again. If you get the latitude and longditude the wrong way round you will soon notice that the sites are in the middle of the ocean so just scrap it and have another go. 
When you get it right you can save it as a template if you want to and then when you do file - new from the drop down menu you will get this as an option to use as your starting map.


----------

